# Battle HQ update



## Newage (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All

Never know which part of the forum to put this so if the MOD`s want to move it thats fine.
I`v just got back from Scotland and have updated my Battle HQ web site with about 30 new sites.

Goto :- www.battlehq.info

Many thanks to all on here that have helped over the past few years with locations etc.

Thanks
Newage


----------



## MD (Jul 30, 2013)

good site thanks for doing it


----------



## Newage (Oct 26, 2014)

Just to let everybody know the site (www.battlehq.info) has had an update, another 7 locations have been added.

Thanks guys

Mike


----------



## Newage (May 6, 2015)

New updates added to the web site database, two new site not listed anywhere and one site now pumped out
And now accessable.

Cheers newage
Www.battlehq.info


----------



## Newage (Feb 2, 2018)

For information

The battle HQ web site has had it`s data base updated once again, 3 new unrecorded battle HQ`s have been added to the long list these are Old Sarum, Predannack and St Eval.

Go and visit WW2 Airfield Battle Headquarters (click on search database)

Cheers Mike T


----------

